# Numsen's



## Nawakwa (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll try and post a picture later, but for now does anyone here know about anything about Numsen's Yacht Club Vinegar? Hometown? It's a gray salt glaze jug about a pint size, the name is pressed in, no decoration and the best part is it's attic mint.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 3, 2007)

There is a yacht club salad dressing out of Chicago.. do know if its related.


----------



## sldavis (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello.I've got a couple of those yacht club bottles out of Chicago.I'll see if Numsen's is on the base.Where did you get the jug that might help? Thanks Clinton


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to try a web search for bottle clubs in that area and see if I get any hits. My wife is a Va. Realtor and I picked it up when a couple were down sizing, the only thing I learned from them is it had been passed down through the family. I love the name, Yacht Club. I wonder how many people when it was produced knew what a yacht was.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2007)

WM.   NUMSEN & SONS BALTIMORE     embossed  under  draped  shoulder,   round, aqua,    open   pontil,    two   sizes,   both   ext. rare  - 325*
   NUMSEN CARROL & CO BALTO
      embossed on base, approx. 10", aqua, ext. rare - 250*
      Pictured specimen has a string of glass in the neck.
      It was in 1847 William Numsen was a baker but two short years later in partÂ­nership with his sons began a pickling house and vinegar depot at 307 W Pratt Street in Boston. By 1851 the pickling & preserving establishment was moved to 18 Light Street and Numsen added a partner John Thomas. To date no embossed speciÂ­mens exist of this partnership.
      The partnership changed again in 1865, dropping Thomas and adding S.J. Carrol, but continuing at the same location. Not until 1874 did the name once again" reÂ­turn to Wm. Numsen & Sons to continue with the trade through 1906.
      It  was  during  the  partnership  of  Numsen Carrol  that  the   Baltimore  Condensed  Milk Co.,    working   under   the   Borden   license, with   Gail    Borden   built   a   fair   volume   of sales.    They   offered    Borden    $2,000   more than   the   stock   was   worth   but   of  course Gail   Borden  refused.
      Trademarks  #6950 and 51 were filed Nov. 1878 for  canned or  preserved  edible*  and depicted    a    sailing    vessel    "Clipper/1    It was   noted   in   the   filing   of   their   tradeÂ­marks    they    often    stated     'in    _tint    _orj glass'    a   comment    not   generally   made. Another   unusual   comment   was   'such   llk*J goods    usually    put    up    by   food-packer* except   fish.'    The   last   trademark   found was issued in June of 1906 for fruit* and vegetables In tins or glass.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 5, 2007)

Cows, great research, I'm assuming the BOSTON is a typo for BALTIMORE.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2007)

Betty Zumwalt did the research. 
 I thought it was interesting with the TM Clipper ship info of 1878. The Boston Yacht Clab started in 1866 which looks about the time of the jug. I played with my OCR scanner and it got a little skippy.
 May have been a progression or have no connection at all. You decide.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 5, 2007)

Based on the fact that Pratt and Light street are both well known Baltimore streets and the clipper ship is synonymous with Baltimore I think its a typo.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, that's research! I think it's a match, Md. is just a stones throw from Richmond (closest to where the home was). I remember seeing a bottle man's name looking for Baltimore bottles, from the pictures of his collection he's no light weight. I'll see if I can locate him and is email to see if he can verify this is the same Numsen's. The date falls with the jug and certainly the fact they produced vinegar and pickles. I'm curious tthough when he first used the name Wm. Numsen & Son. What a treat it would be if this was one of the first containers he bottled with. Thanks a million, I'll follow up with your lead and see where it takes me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2007)

If you get any further, keep us posted!! Good luck.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm off and poking around, saw this offered on a tokens site here's something I sure would have bought as a good with. Interesting too one is listed as an oyster packing company. 

 (Baltimore, Md.) - W.N. & Sons / same - round, brass, vf, issued by Wm. Numsen & Sons, early Baltimore oyster packing company. $10.00 SOLD 
 (Baltimore, Md.) - W.N. & Sons / (shield) - round, brass, vf, dark, packing company token. $8.00 SOLD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2007)

When Betty Zumwalt compiled her work 27 years ago it was probably years of research. No internet, all leg work, books, letter writing etc.. I can only imagine what can be found with a couple keystrokes now. A lot I'm sure can be ammended and corrected but you got to give her a lot of credit for the work she did. Oyster isn't out of the question.
Ketchup Pickles Sauces, 19th Century Food in Glass Â©1980. Thanks Betty!


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

I found this also for sale, it has a nice picture of the can; I'll work with it and see if I can post that later.

 Clipper Brand Bahama Sugar Loaf Pineapple Tin (opened). Packed by Wm. Numsen & Sons, at Nassau (Bahamas) and Baltimore, Md. Circa 1900 "hole and cap" style can with soldered ends (1883-1919). Lithographic label pictures a clipper ship on one side and a ripe pineapple on the other. Label was printed by Simpson Doeller & Co., Baltimore, Md. Early style food tin was opened by an early style can opener from the bottom of the can (see pics). About 4.5 inches tall by 3.3 inches in diameter. Good condition for its age with stains or dirt overall and one minor tear spot along bottom of label. Click on item title to see complete information for a single item, then click on "Enlarge/More pictures" below item description to see all of the other images for the item.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2007)

There are several Numsen bottles listed in the Baltimore Bottle book. Sauces and pickles. Fairly early stuff it seems.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 7, 2007)

Did you notice if they were marked Numsen's or Numsen & Sons? Still poking around but nothing worth sharing yet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 7, 2007)

I still haven't found a connection to Yacht Club. Just the salad dressing in Chicago that was mentioned before and the clipper ship logo. Hmmm


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2007)

> Did you notice if they were marked Numsen's or Numsen & Sons? Still poking around but nothing worth sharing yet.


 
 I think there was both Wm Numsen and Numsen & Sons bottles.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm sure your jug is from The Numsen from Baltimore. I have one of these, though a bit later then yours probably 1880 or so that I dug from a privy in south Baltimore recently. And being yours was found in Va it dosen't surpprise me as Baltimore exported many goods to the south. I'd say yours dates from about 1855-1875 I'll post a picture of mine when I get a chance. If you woud be interested in selling yours I would be intrested in it as its different then the one I already have.

 Chris


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the opinion, I had put aside hoping to find it's history one day. I've run into a dead end with leads, looking forward to seeing yours. What size is it?


----------

